# Is my relationship dead? Is it time to leave?



## K1983 (9 mo ago)

Hi iv been with my fiancé for 19 years have 3 children together. The last year hes been knee deep in all these conspiracy theroies like hes on youtube 247 researching and sharing loads of crap he believes in. He pays me no attention we can be sat in the living room for hours and say nothing to eachother i feel hurt and upset as i love him but im pretty sure hes not interseted in me anymore. He always go out to other people and slags me off but never tells the truth only his side he makes me out to be the blame. He manipulates me and makes me cry with the hurtful things hes said to me hes dependent on canabis and kicks off when he hasent got any. He trashes my home and recently pinned me up against the wall which i had him arrested for and he hurt my head. Weve not had sex for over 8 months. He had an affair 5 yes ago which i forgave. I know the relationship is dead and buried i guess i just need to hear it from other people
Thanks for readin


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

K1983 said:


> Hi iv been with my fiancé for 19 years have 3 children together. The last year hes been knee deep in all these conspiracy theroies like hes on youtube 247 researching and sharing loads of crap he believes in. He pays me no attention we can be sat in the living room for hours and say nothing to eachother i feel hurt and upset as i love him but im pretty sure hes not interseted in me anymore. He always go out to other people and slags me off but never tells the truth only his side he makes me out to be the blame. He manipulates me and makes me cry with the hurtful things hes said to me hes dependent on canabis and kicks off when he hasent got any. He trashes my home and recently pinned me up against the wall which i had him arrested for and he hurt my head. Weve not had sex for over 8 months. He had an affair 5 yes ago which i forgave. I know the relationship is dead and buried i guess i just need to hear it from other people
> Thanks for readin


Cross posted:








Is my relationship over


Hi iv been with my fiancé for 19 years have 3 children together. The last year hes been knee deep in all these conspiracy theroies like hes on youtube 247 researching and sharing loads of crap he believes in. He pays me no attention we can be sat in the living room for hours and say nothing to...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

